# Perpetual online notification



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Anyone figure out how to remove it?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Annoying isn't it? Especially because sometimes you'll be online and still won't get notifications.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

More annoying is that the app would log me off and that message would say I'm still logged on.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> More annoying is that the app would log me off and that message would say I'm still logged on.


The latest update runs Rabbit as an administrator privilege on your phone. Yes, they have "rooted" your phone.

To fix this, enable Developer Options and then go to Process Stats (Running Services) and kill it off manually. Otherwise even when you have x'ed out of the app they are tracking your location, reading your e-mails and texts, maybe for your own good, or maybe not....no way to know....


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

flexian said:


> The latest update runs Rabbit as an administrator privilege on your phone. Yes, they have "rooted" your phone.
> 
> To fix this, enable Developer Options and then go to Process Stats (Running Services) and kill it off manually. Otherwise even when you have x'ed out of the app they are tracking your location, reading your e-mails and texts, maybe for your own good, or maybe not....no way to know....


How will killing it affect getting blocks and notifications?


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

when you kill the app you won't get notifications

start the app and sign-in again to see earnings, pick up blocks, and look at schedule

click the x and it runs in the back ground helpfully sending notifications after blocks are already gone

when you log out and x-out it is still running so you have to kill it or they could spy on you, unless that is cool with you


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

flexian said:


> The latest update runs Rabbit as an administrator privilege on your phone. Yes, they have "rooted" your phone.
> 
> To fix this, enable Developer Options and then go to Process Stats (Running Services) and kill it off manually. Otherwise even when you have x'ed out of the app they are tracking your location, reading your e-mails and texts, maybe for your own good, or maybe not....no way to know....


Lol, you have no clue how stuff works do you?

It's because the app is not installed from Google play store (it's called side loading), not that they have "rooted" your phone. No app can "root" your phone, you have to do that yourself


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

MoMoney$ said:


> Lol, you have no clue how stuff works do you?
> 
> It's because the app is not installed from Google play store (it's called side loading), not that they have "rooted" your phone. No app can "root" your phone, you have to do that yourself


Yep....., that's why I put it in quotes......

Theress a small list of apps that have Admin privileges on my phone, side-loaded or not. Delivery (Rabbit) is one of them. This is a new development.......previous versions worked fine without requiring any of that......


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

Nope.

All side-loaded apps need to have admin privileges on your phone. Flex delivery app has always been side loaded since its not available on the app store. I don't know if it was ever available on the app store before tho but in the months I have been working, it's always been side-loaded. 

The permanent notification is interesteing. I have a few developer friends in sf. I'll ask them


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

MoMoney$ said:


> All side-loaded apps need to have admin privileges on your phone.


Source?



> The permanent notification is interesteing. I have a few developer friends in sf. I'll ask them


Yes, let us know what they say.....

If they say its a bug....maybe someone can file a bug report via the app.....


----------

